# Why don't we put it to a vote?



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

One minute some of us girls are goofing around about "The Girls Club", and the next thing I see, is a "Ladies Only" section.
While I did post one or two comments there, (because I do have a sense of humor), I don't agree with this segregation of gender.
So, why don't one of the Moderators put up a voting poll?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Can we give this a few weeks and see how it goes?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I absolutely support the Ladies only section....and I promise not to read "A single thread"....

OSFG


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Fine - but can i have the ability to hide it...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't care either way, however I vote or a poll would not really be fair since this group is primarily men. I think a private group for the ladies would be better, where men where not allowed to comment at all and not see it would be better so they don't get their feeling hurt cause they cant participate. 
I think that sometime the guys just don't understand what we are talking about and things that we think are serious turn into a joke and we can not get the information we need.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Seriously, it's not fair to the guys. And since it's not private, we can't really have "girl chat", can we? So what's the point?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Good God! I think it might be a better use of our polling resources to vote on banishing some of the men to only posting in the Chicks Forum for whining about it like a bunch teenage school girls! :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Countless forums have a dedicated, visible to everyone Ladies Only section when the forums are mostly populated by men.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so sick of this


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Get over it! Shouldn't have eatin that apple!?!?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Get over it! Shouldn't have eatin that apple!?!?


Well, there is that...


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anybody know where I can find information on prepping?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Countless forums have a dedicated, visible to everyone Ladies Only section when the forums are mostly populated by men.


Why is this so difficult? Other forums have a Ladies Only section. Did this site end up with all the juvenile thinking men that were banned from those other sites? Can men not have enough respect to let ladies discuss female issues without butting in with jokes or wisecracks?

I left this forum for a few weeks awhile back when I got lambasted by men and didn't feel comfortable posting here anymore. Do you really think women are going to share with other women if they are going to be the butt of a joke?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Well said, MrsInor. So disappointing.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Does anybody know where I can find information on prepping?


somewhere in here once upon a time, there was infinite knowledge and wisdom about the art of prepping! then one day the ladies took off their panties and wanted to try on a pair of the guys briefs! then they wanted equal rights, and that led to them wanting thier own forum, and now you can lay thine eyes upon the vastness of the chicken coup. it stretches far and wide to the ends of the forums. some of us have wandered the forum in search of this once great prepping info, many didn't return, there is one man you can talk to, they call him Inor!! He has seen this great info with his very eyes! he has great stories of when this was a prepping forum! good luck to you in your search........


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Good God! I think it might be a better use of our polling resources to vote on banishing some of the men to only posting in the Chicks Forum for whining about it like a bunch teenage school girls! :lol:


Hallelujah brother Amen..
What's wrong with you guys...ruining our chance to actually learn about what our ladies in this forum have concerns over where they don't have to worry about some smart ass comment from someone like me..ruining the thread or maybe causing another lady to second guess answering. This is absolutely silly that we expect the women to endure our F$#@ this and...othe rude talk, but at the first hint of them wanting a space all their own to chat...while remaining in the house of this forum...you all act up....

Let me ask you this....when you hang out with friends and the ladies go off into a room to chat among themselves...are you one of those insecure men who has to follow his wife or partner in there cause you can't hang out at the card table in the garage with the real men? Get over it... be a man who understands and is considerate or go thump your chest elsewhere...This should not be a topic of debate on our forum....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hallelujah brother Amen..
> What's wrong with you guys...ruining our chance to actually learn about what our ladies in this forum have concerns over where they don't have to worry about some smart ass comment from someone like me..ruining the thread or maybe causing another lady to second guess answering. This is absolutely silly that we expect the women to endure our F$#@ this and...othe rude talk, but at the first hint of them wanting a space all their own to chat...while remaining in the house of this forum...you all act up....
> 
> Let me ask you this....when you hang out with friends and the ladies go off into a room to chat among themselves...are you one of those insecure men who has to follow his wife or partner in there cause you can't hang out at the card table in the garage with the real men? Get over it... be a man who understands and is considerate or go thump your chest elsewhere...This should not be a topic of debate on our forum....


They got to you.......what did they do to you buddy, Hang in there, Old SF Guy.....we brought you beer, nachos, and some Hank williams. keep it together old boy! We can get you out of this mess


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

At the end of the day this forum is not a democracy, it's privately owned and operated. Being a moderator on several websites that have gone through small and big changes has shown me something, like it or leave it. I believe in telling the powers that be what you think of the changes, however, imo, these discussions are better, and taken with more sincerity, done over private message. I'm far from a feminist, as a matter of fact, I tried to help start a straight white men's group in college as a protest and I haven't been on here long but I just can't understand all the hoopla over a female boards.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Why is this so difficult? Other forums have a Ladies Only section. Did this site end up with all the juvenile thinking men that were banned from those other sites? Can men not have enough respect to let ladies discuss female issues without butting in with jokes or wisecracks?
> 
> I left this forum for a few weeks awhile back when I got lambasted by men and didn't feel comfortable posting here anymore. Do you really think women are going to share with other women if they are going to be the butt of a joke?


I didn't know any one else felt the same as I did Mrs I I have left this forum many times and keep coming back thinking there has got to be someone out there that has information I can learn from. There are literally only a handful of people on this forum that I think actually know what they are talking about and are here because they want to learn and help others learn from them. Most are here to show of their guns and brag about how much ammo they have. 
I'm here because I felt I needed help. This lifestyle is not an easy one and most people don't understand the way we think. I want to be able to speak freely to people about my concerns and pick people brains for things that will help me be ready for what ever comes down the pike. I am a lurker most of the time because most of the crap on this forum is not worth my time and if I did comment it would probably just be a new joke so why bother.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thats great, we want you gals to have your own forum space, just don't go making it a big deal, and start posting stuff like "does size matter" with that you have all the unwanted attention! start your own spot on the forum but don't open up shop with a parade, and good luck with whatever you are searching for, we like to have fun while prepping, it makes the end result easier to deal with!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

jro1 said:


> They got to you.......what did they do to you buddy, Hang in there, Old SF Guy.....we brought you beer, nachos, and some Hank williams. keep it together old boy! We can get you out of this mess


Not at all Jro1, it's about respecting what the ladies here want to do...I likes my rants section, I like my guns section, these ladies have to deal with the likes of me day in and day out...I have RESPECT for them and what they ask for...thats all. I am not afraid of what is said about me or around me....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ANd for anyone else who wants to comment about me being less than manly or some such nonsense here's something about me you might want to know. I live away from my family 5 days of the week. I give myself an expense account of 750 dollars a month. This is my rent of 480.... my fuel bill of 150, and 120 for food. Now divide that by 30 days and you get what... $4 dollars a day. Every last penny I earn over that goes to my wife to spend as she see's fit to take care of our family....and I make decent money. I have the strongest wife I have ever known...every fight she has with her husband is a fight with a green beret...think about that for a minute. She raised 4 boys, while I was off fighting wars since 2001. She raises them still, 5 days of each week, without me there. 

So trust me when I say...there is not anyone... Liberal democrat politicians included, who has more respect for women than I do... and if you think I'm somehow a lesser man for feeling this way...well please speak up...I'm sure others here would like to see how that works out for you. as for me....well you know where I stand on the issue.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

jro1 said:


> somewhere in here once upon a time, there was infinite knowledge and wisdom about the art of prepping! then one day the ladies took off their panties and wanted to try on a pair of the guys briefs! then they wanted equal rights, and that led to them wanting thier own forum, and now you can lay thine eyes upon the vastness of the chicken coup. it stretches far and wide to the ends of the forums. some of us have wandered the forum in search of this once great prepping info, many didn't return, there is one man you can talk to, they call him Inor!! He has seen this great info with his very eyes! he has great stories of when this was a prepping forum! good luck to you in your search........


Well actually shouldn't it be once upon a time women were the only ones that did any prepping what so ever? women through history have always been the ones to store food, not you macho egocentric men. women in our history were the ones preserving food and finding ways to not starve during the winter. Women were the ones that took that piece of meat you men brought home and turned it into a month of meals for their family. not one big glutinous feat for a night. Women were the ones gathering the food from the land, learning how to use it and saving it for their future use. Women's work in the kitchen canning, and drying food, women's work to grow enough produce to last their family for the year. Women's work to tend the chickens and insure a supply of eggs and meat as well as new young ones for the future. Women's work to milk the cows and preserve that milk for the future by turning it into things like cheese. Women's work was the only way most families survived year after year. Start reading some of the history of this world. while men have been out killing each other in countless wars, where have the women been?
Prepping is not a new thing and most certainly not a MAN'S thing. Why don't you try wearing some panties and you may learn something.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ANd let me add that my previous post was not intended for Jro1...who has a sense of humor and whom I am sure was joking with me.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't have an opinion either way, but if you don't have it private could you please mark the thread some way (NO MEN ALLOWED or something). I have been away for a while and don't know everyone. I don't want to make a sincere comment to something to be made to feel stupid because it's all women and I didn't know it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We are asking ladies to add "Ladies Only" to the title.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Let them have their own section.

Yes, most of us guys are juvenile, that's just how we are. We're pretty simple creatures; sex, food, fire, explosions...stuff that makes us happy. And yes, we have a tendency to jack threads with our junior high antics. We don't do it on purpose, it just happens.

Does everything that goes on here HAVE to be about prepping? No. I find it to be a place where I can have a little fun with folks I've established relationships with over time. The same folks who help me keep my sanity through laughter. We are all here for the same basic reasons, or at least have the same mentality and share many of the same viewpoints. Simply knowing that there are others out there like me, is a comfort in and of itself, even if we don't talk about the "topic" 24/7.

So no, every conversation does not have to be about "Which Firestarter Should I Buy" or "Which Gun Is The Best". I like to come in and kick my shoes off and unwind a little bit. If a conversation starts about prepping, cool. If not, that's okay too. I know one will come down the pipe sooner or later.

So I fully and unconditionally support the girls having their own space, where they can talk to each other about things that don't necessarily concern those of us with outdoor plumbing. I'm happy I can pee standing up, so what do I care if they have their own section?

In other words, when it comes to "Ladies Only"...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Why don't you try wearing some panties and you may learn something.


I have. I learned she wasn't the girl I should take home to mother...:shock:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Why don't you try wearing some panties and you may learn something.





bigdogbuc said:


> I have. I learned she wasn't the girl I should take home to mother...:shock:


After all they aren't asking us to not be us everywhere else on the forum....Thats fair....and we get to still be us...I like being me...sometimes I like acting like you all to....now I get to do it wearing panties....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> After all they aren't asking us to not be us everywhere else on the forum....Thats fair....and we get to still be us...I like being me...sometimes I like acting like you all to....now I get to do it wearing panties....
> View attachment 7469


Glad my stomach is empty. A warning would have been nice.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

What's with all these guys that piss sitting down... 

Grow a set!! If the ladies want their own space let them have it, if it stays public and womenly issues are discussed and you have important relevant information to add, add it otherwise let the girls have their bathroom (unless you squat to piss, then talking about periods and such may be up your ally) 

Ffs I wonder if these "boys" follow their Mrs into the bathroom


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ouch! My eyes!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Glad my stomach is empty. A warning would have been nice.


Sorry...that was me back when I was in shape...I meant to give a warning for you ladies to look at the risk of getting hot flashes. Rest assured I am no longer in that good of a condition and am no longer the stud you see in the picture. The wife says it has help her control her overwhelming urge to jump me daily....

upon request I will pm current pics in the same...well actually it now an xxx-large thong.....but same color...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Laughing out-loud :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Sorry...that was me back when I was in shape...I meant to give a warning for you ladies to look at the risk of getting hot flashes. Rest assured I am no longer in that good of a condition and am no longer the stud you see in the picture. The wife says it has help her control her overwhelming urge to jump me daily....
> 
> upon request I will pm current pics in the same...well actually it now an xxx-large thong.....but same color...


yep the wife says the xxx means I am now porno sized...I'm a bit proud..but trying to not let it go to my head.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Laughing out-loud :lol:


Was that a request for a pic Toronto???


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's hard to resist OSF. Dead Sexy...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Was that a request for a pic Toronto???


Ok go for it! My eyes can handle another small shock


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ok nevermind.. BigDog, all that rubbing action is making me slightly ill :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a special one with me coming down the stairs.....the wife said it looked like a view of a black rope holdin up some saddle bags... I took that as she meant I was packing.....I haven't looked at it myself...but will send upon request.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Uh-Oh...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> That's hard to resist OSF. Dead Sexy...


Once its been seen, it can't be unseen


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Let them have their own section.
> 
> Yes, most of us guys are juvenile, that's just how we are. We're pretty simple creatures; sex, food, fire, explosions...stuff that makes us happy. And yes, we have a tendency to jack threads with our junior high antics. We don't do it on purpose, it just happens.
> 
> ...


THAT is exactly the post I have been formulating in my head for the last 15-20 minutes to start a new thread called "What is Prepper Forums". Quit stealing my thoughts BigDog or I am going to start charging you a royalty. 

This site, and really every site like it on the web is primarily about ENTERTAINMENT. We talk about prepping because that is an interest we all share. But anybody that uses this or any other forum site as their sole source of information is either crazy or deluding themselves on how ready they really are.

In terms of prepping, I use this site as an idea generator. Some ideas are great; some not so much. But I cannot count the number of things that were just mentioned in passing here and sparked an interest in me. I researched them further, tried them in real life and found a cool new skill or thing I could make. But just prepping something because of something somebody on Prepper Forums said without further research is foolish. That being said, there are a ton of great ideas here. But they still must be further researched. That is what ixquick and youtube are for.

Back to my original point (and I think BigDog's point), for a lot of us, this is more than just a stop for information. It is a place to hang out and have a few laughs with folks we know and really genuinely like. I travel about 40-45 weeks per year. I promise you, every city in the world looks exactly the same from a hotel room. I know several others here do the same. Having a place we can stop by and have a serious or non-serious conversation is a Godsend. It provides an anchor in an otherwise very chaotic lifestyle.

The other half to that story is that with me being on the road 40-45 weeks per year means that Mrs Inor is alone at our home 40-45 weeks per year. Why shouldn't she also have a place that she can come by and yuk it up without assholes like me, SF, Slippy and BigDog getting in the way?

In response to the TiredNurse post above: I always viewed this whole prepping thing, and really the whole life thing, as more of a team effort, not a him vs. her.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> That's hard to resist OSF. Dead Sexy...


I did not know that she posted that...to be honest...I was only washing myself.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

*the sooks*








Hijack level = extreme


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SO for those opposed...Look at what I have done to this simple...lets put it to a vote thread over the last hour and tell me that our women don't need a place where they are free from me and those like me...Yep that's you too Inor..and Bigdog, SLippy, Pheniox, Deebo, you know who you all are..Ark...Smokin...don;t make me call all yall out.. I'm like the kid who gets caught smoking and says...well Billy was too!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm an asshole? Oh no...










Okay. It's true. I'm not gonna' lie.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

The woman here forgive me easily, all I have to do is say aluminum and they fight to get me a bacon sandwitch :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> View attachment 7470
> 
> Hijack level = extreme


Oh you had me....this could have been a very very bad story had I been drinking and we were in Bangkok or somewhere... thats messed up and I would have hunted them down and eliminated any evidence of indiscretion.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> View attachment 7470
> 
> Hijack level = extreme


****er. I was like "wow", then I saw the nuts part. Bastard. I would like to say officially, that has never happened to me in real life....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

::clapping::



bigdogbuc said:


> I'm an asshole? Oh no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> THAT is exactly the post I have been formulating in my head for the last 15-20 minutes to start a new thread called "What is Prepper Forums". Quit stealing my thoughts BigDog or I am going to start charging you a royalty.
> 
> This site, and really every site like it on the web is primarily about ENTERTAINMENT. We talk about prepping because that is an interest we all share. But anybody that uses this or any other forum site as their sole source of information is either crazy or deluding themselves on how ready they really are.
> 
> ...


In all honesty and sincerity. I don't have or make a lot of real world friends. In the past this has caused me great pain. So I agree. A site were folks only talk of prepping would not be as popular nor would it spark the thinking and ideas we have. This is our community...I'm the asshole who painted his house Dark blue and put up a big ass flag pole with lights and shit...sure it lowered your property values....but you didn't establish the HOA before I bought in and I didn't sign no damn charter so it don;t count. I pee of my back porch and Inor has 5 cars on blocks in his front yard...I'm pretty sure Bigdog is bootlegging out the back of his place and deebo has late night cook outs every damned night...I know cause I'm there.

Slippy...he walks his dog a lot and it shits in every lawn it passes..never knew a dog had that much carrying capacity. He hangs out with me and we drink and stuff. Officer Hartman makes the rounds daily and often gives me a warning for loud music and public intoxication...but Mrs. Inor comes out and makes him leave me alone.

The point is...this is our town...and I'm part of it. It is what it is and you have to like or leave it cause it's not gonna change back into mayberry. Aunt B is doing the doogie now.... life has moved on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey!

For crying out loud!

Can we agree that there are things that women would like to discuss without the farting and snide comments of us men interrupting?

Can't we just agree to allow them the room to discuss those things?

Why is this causing so much trouble?

I understand; it seems everyone can see what they are discussing, and everyone wants to chime into the discussions. Maybe it is because some of the discussions are those which should be open for all to discuss, rather than being isolated in a particular forum where only one sex is allowed to speak. I 100% understand. Still, can't we just relax a little and see how this goes?

There really is no need in feeling persecuted, isolated or targets of discrimination.

Folks just need to relax a little. Everyone still loves each other, right?

Baglady? Still loves you some Denton, right?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hey!
> 
> For crying out loud!
> 
> ...


Are we now fighting about who agrees most violently Denton? Cause I can take you for about 30 seconds before I get winded....just sayin sir......don't ban me bro....don't ban me....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Are we now fighting about who agrees most violently Denton? Cause I can take you for about 30 seconds before I get winded....just sayin sir......don't ban me bro....don't ban me....


I would taze you in the nads if we had a guys only section!

:lol:

Sorry. Had to have a little fun.

I'm off to bed. Got the first of a handful of a week's doctor's appts. and need to go to bed. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I have spent the last hour...providing reading material in advance of the vote...lets call it the OSFG superpac... I have my message out and I have prepared for the vote....remember folks...vote early...vote often....FREE SOUF AFRICA...oh wait......SUFFRAGETTES!!!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think I have spent the last hour...providing reading material in advance of the vote...lets call it the OSFG superpac... I have my message out and I have prepared for the vote....remember folks...vote early...vote often....FREE SOUF AFRICA...oh wait......SUFFRAGETTES!!!!!


I thought the voting would be "do you sit down to pee"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton is just sad that this seems to be causing so much angst.

Denton thinks this is silly.

Denton thinks there is a puppy who is being stomped to death because of all this uproar.

Please. Save a puppy. Relax.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Denton is just sad that this seems to be causing so much angst.
> 
> Denton thinks this is silly.
> 
> ...


Pheniox17 thinks Denton is onto something


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> Denton is just sad that this seems to be causing so much angst.
> 
> Denton thinks this is silly.
> 
> ...


FOR DENTON...WITH RESPECT:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> FOR DENTON...WITH RESPECT:


Come on every one sing along out there....one more time for DENTON...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

A wife and a dog for this thread


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Let's just put a spike in this ****ing thread once and for all! Ladies please post in your quasi-private forum whatever you want. Just let us know in the title. Guys: Shut the **** up, grow a pair and let the dames do what they do. And if you read their marked thread, do not dare get pissed off by what you read since you were properly warned. They take good care of us and most of us would be complete douche bags without them.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> FOR DENTON...WITH RESPECT:


WOW............not one like..............I must have crossed that line that I never seem to see until I see it's reflective back side...............unh...I actually like puppies......

it ...was..a...bit..of....er...well....shit...............by guys..see you when you all calm down an don;t wanna string me up by my saddle bags.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Let's just put a spike in this ****ing thread once and for all! Ladies please post in your quasi-private thread whatever you want. Just let us know in the title. Guys: Shut the **** up, grow a pair and let the dames do what they do. And if you read their marked thread, do not dare get pissed off by what you read since you were properly warned. They take good care of us and most of us would be complete douche bags without them.


We have advanced the convo to who supports the sitting down to pee types the most


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> WOW............not one like..............I must have crossed that line that I never seem to see until I see it's reflective back side...............unh...I actually like puppies......
> 
> it ...was..a...bit..of....er...well....shit...............by guys..see you when you all calm down an don;t wanna string me up by my saddle bags.


FINE I WILL LIKE IT 

only cause you said something (PS looks like I get a storm... Goodie)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> WOW............not one like..............I must have crossed that line that I never seem to see until I see it's reflective back side...............unh...I actually like puppies......
> 
> it ...was..a...bit..of....er...well....shit...............by guys..see you when you all calm down an don;t wanna string me up by my saddle bags.


I was typing ya prick!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> We have advanced the convo to who supports the sitting down to pee types the most


Yeah, **** you too.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Yeah, **** you too.


But you don't sit down to pee, that won't be any fun


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

YALL know I'm sensitive like that...gots to have me some likes in my inbox or I drinks more....LOL..Hey Hartman....Hey PO PO...lock this Mofo and call it a win for the OSFG express for womens liberation...The Inor...Finer things to do with women...and the Pheniox brings its house of good things all around....and a win for all our lovely women...SInce 1920....sister's unite..uhhhh oohhhhhhh!






Men ...if you post after this one.....Your a.......well...I won't say it out loud.....


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Ladies should and deserve to have their own area. 

While anyone can read in their area, any male posting in this private area should be banned for 24 hours.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Seriously, it's not fair to the guys. And since it's not private, we can't really have "girl chat", can we? So what's the point?


Sure we can. The point is, if I ask a question, say about bra holsters, I want answers from the ladies. I don't want the discussion completely derailed with jokes and off color remarks about bras and ladies' underwear. Similarly, if I ask a question about how ladies are handling self protection issues, it doesn't help for men to jump in with their "I have your solution" answers or again, with off color jokes about self protection. It just gets old and it's hard to keep a discussion on track. I don't care if the men peek in to see what's going on, as long as they keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> Ladies should and deserve to have their own area.
> 
> While anyone can read in their area, any male posting in this private area should be banned for 24 hours.


We are like dogs...no sense of time...so go for a week...or 3 days and an open thread apology....

I have been hung over for more tha 24 hours.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You can't have it both ways... women have been fighting for (well deserved) equality for a long time, having a "women only" section undoes these efforts. What's next, a Christians only section? A whites only section? A 46 year old white male protestant cab driver section?

Keep drawing lines between people and we will forever remain a divided species. My vote is "**** that."


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

What I love most about the woman only forum is that women have spent years trying to be "treated" equal to know so many womens groups trying to get them separated from men somehow. All started with the feminist movement. No different that blacks. They just wanted to be equal now they have there only college fund, colleges only they are allowed at BET, black magazines etc. Dont tell everyone you just to be equal then expect more Also there are a few question I could have helped with in that forum. My fiance is a very serious prepper but chooses not to post. Including the rape question. We have talked about that. IF YOU WANT A REAL FIX FOR IT ALL. Then make the rule that guys can contribute but no wise crack pose or drive by posting. FIXED. You get a serious posting place without the BS. Plus you get more answers that can help you prep, hence the reasoning of this forum!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent debate boys and girls. However I'm curious, did anyone change their mind?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> What I love most about the woman only forum is that women have spent years trying to be "treated" equal


That.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent debate boys and girls. However I'm curious, did anyone change their mind?


Me. I decided to actually debate it instead of just making fun of it.... LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> Me. I decided to actually debate it instead of just making fun of it.... LOL


WP,
Were you originally against a Ladies Only section then changed your mind? Just curious, not being a smart ass.
Slip


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> What I love most about the woman only forum is that women have spent years trying to be "treated" equal to know so many womens groups trying to get them separated from men somehow. All started with the feminist movement. No different that blacks. They just wanted to be equal now they have there only college fund, colleges only they are allowed at BET, black magazines etc. Dont tell everyone you just to be equal then expect more Also there are a few question I could have helped with in that forum. My fiance is a very serious prepper but chooses not to post. Including the rape question. We have talked about that. IF YOU WANT A REAL FIX FOR IT ALL. Then make the rule that guys can contribute but no wise crack pose or drive by posting. FIXED. You get a serious posting place without the BS. Plus you get more answers that can help you prep, hence the reasoning of this forum!


Well isn't up to the mods discression?? So pm tg or mrsinor or post yourself at own risk lol


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

I was against the original design of it. As I posted about is how it should be done. Fixes the problem. I do believe in allowing people a place they can talk about things without people derailing the conversation.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Well isn't up to the mods discression?? So pm tg or mrsinor or post yourself at own risk lol


No, its is FEMALE ONLY as it sits


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wise Prepper said:


> I was against the original design of it. As I posted about is how it should be done. Fixes the problem. I do believe in allowing people a place they can talk about things without people derailing the conversation.


On a side note, I would think the entire board should be just that.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> No, its is FEMALE ONLY as it sits


And why do you let that stop you??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> I was against the original design of it. As I posted about is how it should be done. Fixes the problem. I do believe in allowing people a place they can talk about things without people derailing the conversation.


Thanks and I appreciate your honesty in explaining that you were against The Ladies Only section then changed your mind because of the debate.

This is a typical real life sociological situation that people in groups deal with everyday. So I don't see a problem with the debate. I also don't really understand the reason or need for a Ladies Only section but thats due to my own limitations and lack of understanding of the opposite sex. But the reality is that it ain't my call.

The final decision is made by the moderators and owner(s) of the Prepper Forum. If I choose to make fun of it and someone doesn't like it then I risk being admonished or banned by the moderators.

But now for the question that has been haunting me for a while on this thread...Does TiredNurse consider me one of the few that she learns from on this forum? I need to know, its killin' me.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I really don't care if the ladies want their own section let them have it...I really never took gender separation into prepping but if they feel they need their own room more power to them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Mish said:


>







::clapping::


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

It seems to me the main problem is men getting chastised for posting in the ladies only section. I would be really upset, too. Will mods be adding "ladies only" to the titles if the OP forgets? 

I really don't think this has anything to do with feminism. We may have equal rights, but the fact is you dudes are outies and we are not and no matter how you look at it, some things in our lives are different. I'm trying to understand why it's so offensive to some, and I think it's just the mere fact of change.

By the way, Slippy, I was against the idea of a ladies section but after reading this, I am more in favor of it. I begin to see a valid reason for having one, despite the fact that it is so divisive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I didn't know any one else felt the same as I did Mrs I I have left this forum many times and keep coming back thinking there has got to be someone out there that has information I can learn from. There are literally only a handful of people on this forum that I think actually know what they are talking about and are here because they want to learn and help others learn from them. Most are here to show of their guns and brag about how much ammo they have.
> I'm here because I felt I needed help. This lifestyle is not an easy one and most people don't understand the way we think. I want to be able to speak freely to people about my concerns and pick people brains for things that will help me be ready for what ever comes down the pike. I am a lurker most of the time because most of the crap on this forum is not worth my time and* if I did comment it would probably just be a new joke so why bother.*


TN
I don't think your comments are jokes, I actually like reading them and learning from you. You seem to be living a true self sustainable lifestyle and that is admirable. But guns and ammo are important so please consider the feelings of those gun owners too.
Your friend (hopefully) 
Slippy


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Slippy I was never against the idea of a ladies only section. I was and still am against the structure of it. It reminds me of the govt. Its designed to fail! If they would have said serious post only then it would make sense. Saying ladies only, men can watch just "keep your mouth shut" is a foolish design and isnt realistic. Hide it and completely segregate that area if that's the case. Think if i told my woman she can unrap the chocolate bar, look at it but not eat it.... God tried this with Adam and Eve if you remember. I guess if God can't make it work surely the ladies can.... :/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

indie said:


> By the way, Slippy, I was against the idea of a ladies section but after reading this, I am more in favor of it. I begin to see a valid reason for having one, despite the fact that it is so divisive.


Thanks Indie
I've always thought of you as one of the guys! 
(Oh crap, that didn't come out as I expected)
You know what I mean, you're pretty cool for a split tail!
(Oh crap again, that didn't sound right either)
Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> Slippy I was never against the idea of a ladies only section. I was and still am against the structure of it. It reminds me of the govt. Its designed to fail! If they would have said serious post only then it would make sense. Saying ladies only, men can watch just "keep your mouth shut" is a foolish design and isnt realistic. Hide it and completely segregate that area if that's the case. Think if i told my woman she can unrap the chocolate bar, look at it but not eat it.... God tried this with Adam and Eve if you remember. I guess if God can't make it work surely the ladies can.... :/


I hear you Brother!

If there is one SOB who not only wants but DEMANDS a sub-forum for Serious Comments Only, it's the Slipster.:grin:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Indie
> I've always thought of you as one of the guys!
> (Oh crap, that didn't come out as I expected)
> You know what I mean, you're pretty cool for a split tail!
> ...


:lol: Aww, shucks! I've always thought of you as one of the guys, too. <group chest thump>


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am ok with a ladies only forum as long as the posts aren't full of a bunch a crap talking about men. It would really suck to see a man bashing thread where we can't defend ourselves because we will be banned for posting in that section. Otherwise if they want to talk about female specific topics like bra holsters or female geared bobs without our input, no problem. Have at it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There won't be any obvious men-bashing


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am not reading the nine pages from page one till now, I Say, and for the record, do whatever makes the ladies happy. I am not worried or concerned about any ladies only section. 
I can't believe the response outpouring this has rendered .


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I am ok with a ladies only forum as long as the posts aren't full of a bunch a crap talking about men. It would really suck to see a man bashing thread where we can't defend ourselves because we will be banned for posting in that section. Otherwise if they want to talk about female specific topics like bra holsters or female geared bobs without our input, no problem. Have at it.


Um like most here, it won't stop me

But there will be advice a man would have the knowledge on, been respectful with the delivery of the info is mainly what the girls are after...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I am not reading the nine pages from page one till now, I Say, and for the record, do whatever makes the ladies happy. I am not worried or concerned about any ladies only section.
> I can't believe the response outpouring this has rendered .


Goto page 3 and read to 7 or 8, it will make your morning


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> But there will be advice a man would have the knowledge on, been respectful with the delivery of the info is mainly what the girls are after...


If this was always the case, there would never be any need for a ladies-only section.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> If this was always the case, there would never be any need for a ladies-only section.


Well it will have to be the case on the new board won't it?? As its clear as mud (oh I prefer my pm option)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have no problem with a ladies only section. We need more women in this arena and if they want it I'm a yes vote.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep,my sarcastic comment last night (which was vodka induced,lol) had nothing to do with the ladies forum.I'm all for it if they want a section of their own.But when I scrolled down the list of topics on the homepage,there was not one thread that had anything to do with prepping.

For example-I thought the new sub forums to be even more prepping related and better organized,but the ladies only section has the thread on "size" which was counter acted with male feedback in the general forum.

Second,I thought the Recipe forum would pertain to meals to make from your food stores along with different methods of cooking it up (ie-you really don't want to cook on your woodstove when it's 95 deg,etc).Not how to make nachos or mac and cheese bacon bowls,although they do sound good,it's hardly prepping related.

However,at the same time,i'm no prude and enjoy a good chuckle or party thread as much as the next guy/gal.So i'd like to suggest a Man Cave section added that is open to all.Knuckle dragging,johnson comparing,party threads,just slinging poo and anything else off topic would be ok as long as it stays within the Forums rules.I only suggest this as more "off beat" threads can go there,keeping other sections more clear for on topic conversation.

Someone cruising the web looking for prepping info probably thought-WTF? Reading down the topic list last night,and then probably moved on.

We have to remember that we have an over abundance of new folks that are looking for basic info on getting started or "how to",and being the best prepping forum on the net,I think we owe owe it to our new members to make this info easy to obtain.

So with a man cave section-there would be the best of both worlds,we get to be jerks AND the forum topics stay more on the topic they were created for.Thoughts?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A ladies only section sounds like a good plan. I promise not to take a peek at it unless they start posting nekked pics of themselves or something like that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> ****er. I was like "wow", then I saw the nuts part. Bastard. I would like to say officially, that has never happened to me in real life....


Is that Moochelle?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> ..........as long as the posts aren't full of a bunch a crap talking about men.


As if there aren't any posts full of crap referring to women, or otherwise making sexist statements. If their skin is thick enough to absorb such commentary, it shouldn't be a problem with men either.

If you aren't able to cope, feel free to place the offending poster(s) on your personal ignore list.



Arklatex said:


> It would really suck to see a man bashing thread where we can't defend ourselves because we will be banned for posting in that section.........


Why can't a woman make a statement to the other women on the board, even if its a sexist statement, without you feeling the need to interject your opinion? You're not in 7th grade.

If an establishment bans the carry of firearms within it, nearly everyone here will not do business with it. Nobody seems to have a problem with that. *Hence, if you don't like, approve, or otherwise care for the content within the Ladies Only Section, DON'T GO INTO IT AND DON'T READ THE THREADS WITHIN IT!*

Problem solved.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think monitoring a ladies only section would be the real problem. I don't see having a ladies only section in and of its self as worrisome, nor do I get the angst over a ladies only section. However, who's to say the person posting is actually a lady and not some lowlife troll looking to cause problems. There is nothing I would put past a troll, so that's my take on it. The idea is sound and keeping it ladies only a full time job.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Cant wait to see how many new accounts will be stated since they wont put one simple rule on the forum! LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So I'm discussing this debate with the guys at my huntin' club and Big Steve says, "Slippy, what the hell y'all gonna do when the transgendered preppies get all pissed and stuff?" I say, "Stupid question Big Steve, shut the hell up and take the marbles out of your damn mouth. We don't give a shit about the transgendered race." 

Big Steve nods and then we start talking about aging deer on the hoof and all is right again in the world.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> As if there aren't any posts full of crap referring to women, or otherwise making sexist statements. If their skin is thick enough to absorb such commentary, it shouldn't be a problem with men either.
> 
> If you aren't able to cope, feel free to place the offending poster(s) on your personal ignore list.
> 
> ...


Never really had an issue with the ladies forum. Mrs. Inor and TorontoGal have clearly demonstrated that abuse of the ladies forum by either sex will not be tolerated. Problem solved for me.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Never really had an issue with the ladies forum. Mrs. Inor and TorontoGal have clearly demonstrated that abuse of the ladies forum by either sex will not be tolerated. Problem solved for me.


Exactly! Now let's move on already lol


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Darn it! I missed the vote and everything!

There _was_ a vote, right? No? Now I'm confused... I thought there would be a vote and everything and then Slippy would have something totally inappropriate to say and Mrs. Inor could smack him and...

Now you tell me there's no vote. Sigh...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I can smack too and my smacking hand is getting very restless :lol:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Exactly! Now let's move on already lol


You have the power to do so in your fingertips, so go ahead and shut it down if that's what you want.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

"Ladies Only" Section

"Man Cave" Section

Sounds good. But let the girls have their own spot, regardless.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen forums so hopelessly broken up into sub forums. That you spend a half hour just figuring out where to post or ask a question. This forum is a long ways away from being that screwed up. 

It's when you try to please everybody with a sub forum that is special and just for them that you wind up a mess that nobody understands. A ladies only forum is common on theses types of boards and if this forum had started out with one, like many do, we wouldn't be 12 pages into this topic.


----------

